# Hi from Essex/Herts borders



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all

Just joined to thought I'd introduce myself. 28 and bee ntraining on and off for a few years but nothing serious. Decided nows the time to hit it hard and am looking to add lean muscle but also increase my stamina

Just moved from Essex to Herts so shout if your local too!

Been on MT for a while and guess Im branching out

Any questions feel free to ask, cos no doubt I'll be bombarding you guys with some before long

Happy new yr by the way

Glen


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

welcome m8


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

welcome to the board glen


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Howdy!


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello matey.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

alright mate!


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hi m8 and welcome board


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello m8


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

good to have you with us m8


----------

